# 100 Press-Up Challenge...



## Bigpikle

A small number of you might already be able to do this lol but what about a challenge to the rest of us?

http://hundredpushups.com/index.html

I'm in for it, although suspect it will take more than the quoted 6 weeks, but anyone else up for it? Maybe we can track some progress here... Read the link, if you're in then take the initial test and post up you're scores. We'll track progress in this thread. It will be nice to have a mega-thread around something positive for a change :thumb:

Once you're done there are several other 'challenges' with training programmes - 20 pull-ups, 200 sit-ups etc 

200 Situps

200 Squats

20 Pull-Ups


----------



## VIPER

I already do about 500 push ups a day (in 5 sets of a 100), but I'll have a read at that link at lunchtime when I've got a bit more time :thumb


----------



## ads2k

You're getting addicted to this exercise lark aren't you :lol:.......

I'll have a read myself later and see how many I can do at the gym at lunchtime (go everyday and try and do my bit for exercise...)


----------



## PaulN

Bigpikle said:


> A small number of you might already be able to do this lol but what about a challenge to the rest of us?
> 
> http://hundredpushups.com/index.html
> 
> I'm in for it, although suspect it will take more than the quoted 6 weeks, but anyone else up for it? Maybe we can track some progress here...
> 
> Once you're done there are several other 'challenges' with training programmes - 20 pull-ups, 200 sit-ups etc


I think Press ups are pretty harmless but wouldnt suggest newbies going for 200 sit ups as during the build up to them and doing the lot you will defo pull a stomack muscle.

I would love to know how long from scratch it would take to do 20 full chin ups too!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## buckas

i find situps really easy as im taller, useless at chinnies tho

i'm up for the press up challenge, do a lot everday anyhoo - count me in


----------



## VixMix

I might have a go at this. They do an App for iPhone and iPod Touch. I am a definate girl and will probably struggle to get 10!


----------



## Modmedia

I'm in! It's only thing I suck at when were at football training and we're made do them lol!


----------



## BOB.T

An app for doing press ups? Man I'm getting old! (32) 

I'm useless at press ups, can do about three before my head feels like it's gonna pop!


----------



## arcdef

I have signed up and will try to follow it, tempted to try the sit up and squat one too.


----------



## Guest

I'm definately going to give this a go. In fact, I *need* to give this a go. Having just passed 41, I'm on the downward slope unless I do something about it.


----------



## Bigpikle

I wasnt expecting as many takers TBH :lol: I added some links for the other activities as well :thumb: I think Mr Viper needs to prove his bold claims of 500 - thats damn impressive stuff 

I've lost a stone since early Sept, and got MUCH fitter in the same time as well, getting back into my triathlon training routine. One area I need to work on is strength, so push-ups and pull-ups are on my plan, as I'm not much of a gym rat really. 

So, just did the initial test and got 15  Really should have got 1 or 2 more but thats where I quit... Puts me at level 3 for my age group. Time to review the plan and see where we go next :thumb:


----------



## buckas

can usually push up 30 in one go, the latter 20's are a bit shaky though :lol:

hoping to improve :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

That 500 is over the course of the entire day, Damon, just broken up into smaller sets :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

Viper said:


> That 500 is over the course of the entire day, Damon, just broken up into smaller sets :thumb:


still VERY VERY impressive matey :thumb: Entry requirements for mods must be getting tougher 

I'll get my 100 by Xmas


----------



## VIPER

That program definitely looks achievable as it's not that long ago that I was all maxed out at about 30/35, but there will come a point, as you gradually increase the reps, when something sort of 'clicks' (not physically lol!) and after that 30odd is about as hard as laying in bed  Well, that's how it was for me anyway, and obviously everyone's different


----------



## Guest

It looks like Steve Speirs, the chap that did the 100 press-ups site, is planning to do a pull-ups programe too.

http://www.twentyfivepullups.com/


----------



## arcdef

There is already a 20 pull up one, any ideas on where to do these at home?


----------



## Eddy

I'm in, I think I can do about 25-35 in one go. I am useless at pull ups, seriously I think I can do 3 on a good day:lol:

ok so how do we do it? just post everyday how many we have done or what?

Also what method should we do, shoulder width apart or hand touching each other??


----------



## Eddy

OK so just done my first set, I'll try update this every day. I did shoulder with apart.

Day on the left, number of press ups on the right.

1: 36


----------



## TeZ

arcdef said:


> There is already a 20 pull up one, any ideas on where to do these at home?


I use something similar to this on a old door frame, http://www.powertrainer.co.uk/


----------



## gherkin

i might give this a shot, although it might kill my arms for swimming!

just out of curosity is it worthwhile having a seperate section for fitness topics as there seems to be threads daily dealing with aspects of it? just a thought


----------



## jamest

I'm up for it.

I can do around 15 if I really push myself at the moment.

Now to go and have my 1,500 calorie pie....really need to sort out my diet...

EDIT: You can log your progress at http://www.pushupslogger.com


----------



## Lloyd71

I would try it buy my arms are shot after unloading an articulated lorry full of massive boxes of 15,000 cable ties at work yesterday!


----------



## Silver R26

I had this website booked marked from ages ago. I might give it ago now see if it works.

I have also been doing some trail running and 3 classes of BMF a week for the last 2 months, I should be fit as anything soon.


----------



## richie.guy

Why would you want to do this?

Are you an endurance athlete? Even still the 'routine' is absolute rubbish.


----------



## VixMix

richie.guy said:


> Why would you want to do this?
> 
> Are you an endurance athlete? Even still the 'routine' is absolute rubbish.


There's always one, isn't there 

Answers: Because I want to; no; I think you're wrong, ya boo sucks to you! 

Anyways: I did 1. But then I am a big girl  I have downloaded the app and I've started my programme. BUT, I have to do girly press-ups lol :lol:


----------



## VIPER

There is, Vix - best just to ignore them I find 

If we had a health & fitness section it we could have more threads like this (without the unwanted interruptions). And a 'movies' section


----------



## Alfa GTV

I currently do 200 a day anyway, 4 sets of 50.


----------



## Bigpikle

gherkin said:


> i might give this a shot, although it might kill my arms for swimming!
> 
> just out of curosity is it worthwhile having a seperate section for fitness topics as there seems to be threads daily dealing with aspects of it? just a thought


I'm going to avoid my swim days and try doing it when I have only running/cycling the next day :thumb:

I asked for a fitness section and it got a reasonable response, so hopefully we'll get one...



richie.guy said:


> Why would you want to do this?
> 
> Are you an endurance athlete? Even still the 'routine' is absolute rubbish.


I am an endurance athlete, doing triathlons, but its a means to an end. I'm motivated by a challenge, and it will build some strength as well. Nothing wrong with being able to do 100 press-ups and 20 pull-ups :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

The Health & Fitness section (and the movies section) are still 'in the pipeline', Damon :thumb: Personally I'd like to see both, but it's not up to me - I'm only a 'General' and those decisions are for the Field Marshalls ).


----------



## Bigpikle

cheers Mark - I know theres a long list....

As its 'off season' for detailing, there's more room for OT stuff like this IMHO. Nothing wrong with coming back next year fitter and healthier


----------



## ksm1985

i can do 5 press ups !!! think ill give this task a miss..............lol


----------



## VixMix

^^^ BUT in 6 weeks you COULD be doing 100 IF you do the programme :lol: 

I can only do one. I'll keep you all posted to see if this works. I think I could be the benchmark!


----------



## ianFRST

back when i was trying to pull a fitness freak bird in feb this year, i got upto about 100 pushups a day, usually 50 in a morning, and 50 in an evening. in only a week or 2 i could tell id been doing it. got to about 52 in a set....

started again this week, and i can only go about 28 now... so gona see if i can build up to 100 in a set


----------



## johnbuck

Alfa GTV said:


> I currently do 200 a day anyway, 4 sets of 50.


But can you do 200 straight off?

That's the objective of the training program.


----------



## Bigge

Im in, got the missus doing it too....shes yet to actualy do it, but she says she will


----------



## 306chris

I'll give it a go, at the moment I can do 10 real good slow press ups before I end on the floor, it will be quite interesting to see how I get on. 

Dont think I'll be near Charles Bronson's standard but I hope to improve


----------



## VIPER

Can we keep this to posts relavant to the thread on this one please :thumb:


----------



## Bigge

Managed 10 good form ones, im now thoroughly dissapointed in myself, bring on the regime!

Missus managed 4, cheating like hell ones, shes 7 stone wet through with arms like cotton buds to be fair, and all her wieght is, well top end  so shes gonna struggle methinks. 

Great idea though


----------



## Teabag

woah.... posts getting deleted like never before!


----------



## Epoch

OK I've started (Just dug out the push up bars)

In my initial test I reached 4 (Just got back from McD's though so feeling full  )

Week One, Day One starts tomorrow


----------



## VIPER

Teabag said:


> woah.... posts getting deleted like never before!


It's up to you, mate I either delete the posts or the member.

Oh, and Jon, do one :lol: :lol: (oh, you've redeemed yourself since I posted )


----------



## Teabag

> Viper;1795303]It's up to you, mate I either delete the posts or the member.


oh dear slapped wrist again


----------



## Skuperb

I can manage a few. But I am gonna start this at the weekend.


----------



## jamest

I think we should all start on the same day and post up the results at the end of the week.


----------



## swiftshine

I'm in:thumb:
A bit of group banter might help the motivation.
Managed 16 in my first test, which I was quite pleased with, seeing as I'm a fat b*stard and haven't done any phys for ages. So in the same range as BP. 
Might even try and encourage the wife


----------



## -ROM-

I can do about 40 in a go and that kills me.


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Count me in. Great idea Mr Pikle.

Just done 36 decent ones on the bounce. I think the warm up of a jam tart, a cherry bakewell and a can of coke did nothing for my preperation tho. But they were exceedingly tasty!


----------



## DCR

never done 100 in one go
can do 70 no probs, so i reckon 100 could be done relatively easily
most pull ups i can do is 10, but i weigh 15 stone, so that aint too shabby
sit ups are not so good - i can do about 160, but in 4 blocks of 40
squats, no problem, i do sets of 4x20 @ 110kgs


----------



## David

DCR said:


> never done 100 in one go
> can do 70 no probs, so i reckon 100 could be done relatively easily
> most pull ups i can do is 10, but i weigh 15 stone, so that aint too shabby
> sit ups are not so good - i can do about 160, but in 4 blocks of 40
> squats, no problem, i do sets of 4x20 @ 110kgs


either you are army trained or 15 stone of pure muscle :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Just completed the initial tests for the Press Up, "Sit Up" and Squat programmes. I think I'll keep the results to myself for the time being


----------



## smulverwell

Just managed 20 and feeling motivated by this thread to stick at it! Think I've told myself that before though..... :lol:


----------



## Rickyboy

Did 25 but bizarrely my left wrist got very sore (I'm right handed) and I had to stop. Felt I could have done maybe 5 more before my whole body gave in.

Started lifting weights recently and don't really do press-ups, this is a great program to help me out. Thanks!


----------



## Eddy

yup I have subscribed to this thread and hope to stick to it every single day. I want to be doing 100 in one go by xmas.

I do have a concern though, I goto the gym 3-5 times a week and the guys there always say the same thing, only do one body area once a week as muscles need time to heal, for example if you did arms on monday, you shouldn't be doing it again till the next week. By doing this everyday am I risking anything or stunting muscle growth?

Sorry if its a newb question but although I exercise I really am not clued up on health/muscles etc


----------



## johnbuck

Eddy said:


> yup I have subscribed to this thread and hope to stick to it every single day. I want to be doing 100 in one go by xmas.
> 
> I do have a concern though, I goto the gym 3-5 times a week and the guys there always say the same thing, only do one body area once a week as muscles need time to heal, for example if you did arms on monday, you shouldn't be doing it again till the next week. By doing this everyday am I risking anything or stunting muscle growth?
> 
> Sorry if its a newb question but although I exercise I really am not clued up on health/muscles etc


It's not every day, just 3 days per week


----------



## Bigpikle

Eddy said:


> yup I have subscribed to this thread and hope to stick to it every single day. I want to be doing 100 in one go by xmas.
> 
> I do have a concern though, I goto the gym 3-5 times a week and the guys there always say the same thing, only do one body area once a week as muscles need time to heal, for example if you did arms on monday, you shouldn't be doing it again till the next week. By doing this everyday am I risking anything or stunting muscle growth?
> 
> Sorry if its a newb question but although I exercise I really am not clued up on health/muscles etc


not necessarily true... It depends on the current level of muscle development and the programme you use. Plenty of people have success with programmes that use the same set of exercises 2-3 times per week. I would suggest that you maybe try it for a couple of weeks and see if you make any gains? If you are able to do more each week then its working - if not, look at a different way.


----------



## buckas

anyone elses joints/elbows click now and again doing them? :lol:


----------



## jamest

buckas said:


> anyone elses joints/elbows click now and again doing them? :lol:


Yup, my left shoulder. :lol:


----------



## buckas

:thumb: 24 and creaking already :lol:


----------



## chris3boro

Initial test of 60  Gonna take on the challenge!


----------



## VIPER

Might sound like stating the obvious, but don't forget to breathe :lol: There can be a natural tendancy to tense up doing push ups and the muscles need oxygen :thumb:


----------



## buckas

Viper said:


> Might sound like stating the obvious, but don't forget to breathe :lol: There can be a natural tendancy to tense up doing push ups and the muscles need oxygen :thumb:


good point well made, i used to hold my breathe years ago :lol:what a div


----------



## MBK

*I'm in*

I'm down for giving this a go, i can just about do 30 pushups, so would love to see if this program can have me doing 100 

then maybe i can start doing the thing these guys do in the video :doublesho:doublesho


----------



## buckas

don't worry fella, i'm sure if you had no job swinging round the park "Chillin' out maxin' relaxin'" everyday you'd be able to do that

impressive vid


----------



## Eddy

Day 1: 36
Day 2: 38


----------



## Ducky

Might have a go myself, could do with getting in shape a bit more


----------



## Guest

My only critisism against these programmes is that there is no mention of any form of warm-up. 

Taking myself back 20yrs to when I did a fair bit of martial arts, I remember going through a process of carefully moving all joints through their full range of motion a few times and performing light stretching to prepare for the later exercises.


----------



## DCR

David said:


> either you are army trained or 15 stone of pure muscle :thumb:


LOL, i wish
just go to the gym a lot


----------



## Trist

I can do about 35 now. I'm using a App on the iPhone called iPushup, really good, they try and get you to do 100 press ups in 6-8 weeks, but I find it hard to get my self to do the routines, I miss a week and loose pace. Help!


----------



## Bigpikle

Did my first training session:

10/12/7/7/10*

*max


----------



## Bigpikle

so what happened to the dedicated army of press-up challengees?


----------



## ianFRST

did 65 before i went to bed last night  not in one go i might add, and did about 50 this morning before work

but my god do my wrists hurt tonight :lol: i then tried doing it on my knuckles, instead of my hands, and that even harder, can only do about 22 like that :lol:


----------



## MBK

I didnt want to jump in straight with the training without warming up for a few days so i done another 30 today and will probably carry on with light exercise and stretching until monday where i will start from week 3. i know im out of shape as after the 30 push ups i did yesterday i can really feel it in my pecs and lats.

K


----------



## Eddy

Day 1: 36
Day 2: 38
Day 3: 37


----------



## ryand

I did 1001 press ups in 3 hrs a few years back in aid of charity for the Thailand tsunami - part of a group effort at the gym, but could not do it now - I think 30 would be a test now so this could be a way back into it!


----------



## stupidmonkfish

I have the iPhone app for this, not got around to starting yet so might use this thread as an incentive to begin.

The thought of doing 1 press up is tiring enough let alone 100.

You'll all look like the Spartans from 300 for Christmas.


----------



## craig06typer

Done this today started at week 3, so far so good:thumb:


----------



## Eddy

Day 1: 36
Day 2: 38
Day 3: 37
Day 4: 42


----------



## Alex L

ianFRST said:


> did 65 before i went to bed last night  not in one go i might add, and did about 50 this morning before work
> 
> but my god do my wrists hurt tonight :lol: i then tried doing it on my knuckles, instead of my hands, and that even harder, can only do about 22 like that :lol:


Try doing it on your finger tips :thumb: :thumb:

We used to do that for Kung fu training and it kills lol


----------



## ianFRST

finger tips as in, so your palms not touching the floor? :lol:

hmm, ill pass


----------



## Alex L

ianFRST said:


> finger tips as in, so your palms not touching the floor? :lol:
> 
> hmm, ill pass


Yep lol


----------



## swiftshine

Bigpikle said:


> so what happened to the dedicated army of press-up challengees?


I start monday


----------



## Guest

Alex L said:


> Try doing it on your finger tips :thumb: :thumb:
> 
> We used to do that for Kung fu training and it kills lol


lol - yes, I remember doing those too.

Also, backs of the wrists - I was never convinced about the safety of this sort of pressup however.


----------



## Guest

Bigpikle said:


> so what happened to the dedicated army of press-up challengees?


I'm starting today on the press-up, squat and situp challenges.


----------



## stupidmonkfish

I have done the intial test and was shocked that I could only complete 6 full proper form press ups.

I really need to stick with this challenge lol.

I also downloaded the squats and sit ups app for the iPhone so I'll try and have a bash at all three.


----------



## Testor VTS

I did the test, and I was able to do 39. But I think it's really bad as I'm only 19yo. I'll complete this challenge!


----------



## Knight Rider

Second day for me today....but i'm still aching from Thursday night! 

Will keep up with it though!


----------



## jamest

Bigpikle said:


> so what happened to the dedicated army of press-up challengees?


Start on Monday. If I forget, it will be the next Monday...I am not specifiying a date.


----------



## handicap7

Did my initial press up test yesterday and achieved 20 good form press ups!
I did better than i anticipated, will be starting the programme on Monday.
Feel quite good about myself! not done any proper exercise for 2 years and i am nearly 41:thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Start tonight


----------



## Bigpikle

day 2:

10/12/8/8/8

bl00dy hard work tonight


----------



## 306chris

Started this morning 

did 6/6/4/4 - 12

Not a bad start and I dont ache - yet!


----------



## somouk

Bigpikle said:


> I've lost a stone since early Sept, and got MUCH fitter in the same time as well, getting back into my triathlon training routine. One area I need to work on is strength, so push-ups and pull-ups are on my plan, as I'm not much of a gym rat really.


Excuse me taking the thread OT but may I ask what routine you are following to lose that sort of weight so quick?


----------



## VIPER

somouk said:


> Excuse me taking the thread OT but may I ask what routine you are following to lose that sort of weight so quick?


He took his wallet out of his trouser pocket  :lol:


----------



## swiftshine

Day one for me today.
10,12,7,7 and max of 5. Supposed to be at least 9 so did the other 4 as girlie press ups.
I think I will feel it tomorrow! Guess it serves me right for trying to push up 16+ stones!


----------



## Ducky

I had a quick go but my elbows and wrists make an awful clicking noise...:doublesho so not so keen on it now..perhaps I'm getting old!


----------



## Eddy

oh dear I forgot to do this yesterday. oh well

Day 1: 36
Day 2: 38
Day 3: 37
Day 4: 42
Day 5: 37


----------



## shabba

Every year we have a challenge at the officer's school in France, called the "Dolo Enorme".
Goal: 
50 chin-ups, 
6 times climbing the rope (height 4m) just with the hands, 
100 push-ups, 
100 sit-ups, 
400m with a 40kg rucksack and 
10 times bench-pressing 60kg.
All this in under 30 minutes to get a lovely T-shirt...
Anyone up for the challenge?


----------



## Teabag

Just did 35 press ups straight off just to see what it was like.. thats at a bodyweight of 139KG/22 stone

That was after a heavy arm workout earlier also:thumb:


----------



## handicap7

Just done my 1st set.
10/12/7/7/10, pleased as punch at the mo, Maybe not as pleased tomorrow.


----------



## ads2k

Finally got round to doing my 'initial test' today while down the gym. Managed a staggering 29 :thumb: and then collapsed......

It was really hard but tried to stay focused with form and style. It recommends I start with week 3, so we'll see if I was feeling extra fit after the weekend or not :lol:

I'll keep you all updated with progress, while typing this my shoulders do hurt a bit....


----------



## Huw

I've just managed 8.5, so I'm in, starting tomorrow. need to finish my beer & nachos tonight.


----------



## shabba

took the initial test, managed 56, 
well, we're gonna see how it works out in the next few days!
great thread


----------



## Bigpikle

Eddy said:


> oh dear I forgot to do this yesterday. oh well
> 
> Day 1: 36
> Day 2: 38
> Day 3: 37
> Day 4: 42
> Day 5: 37


You really need to leave a day off BETWEEN workout - DONT do them every day. Muscle growth and development comes from your rest time not your training time. Keeping going every day like this is likely to injure you or cause you to stagnate IMHO...



somouk said:


> Excuse me taking the thread OT but may I ask what routine you are following to lose that sort of weight so quick?





Viper said:


> He took his wallet out of his trouser pocket  :lol:


I wish....

Simple. Eat a bit less, exercise a whole shed load more and watch the weight fall off 

I got back into my triathlon training routine. 6 days a week in the pool, running and cycling. Its the simple things that do it. Tough while traveling every week, but with a little creativity you can do it. Its not THAT fast really as its only 1.5-2lbs a week on average. 10lbs more to go and I'll be back at my racing snake weight :lol:


----------



## handicap7

Starting at week 3.
Second set tonight
10/12/8/8/13......still a bit stiff from Monday night but happy with the outcome.:thumb:


----------



## Eddy

Thanks to the advice of taking a day off between each workout I shall now do just that. so it will still go up one day at a time but I'm actually doing it every other day:thumb:

Day 1: 36
Day 2: 38
Day 3: 37
Day 4: 42
Day 5: 37
Day 6: 38


----------



## FHAT 1

just done my test and managed 39before collapsing (44 next month so really pleased as only exercise is walking the dog)

shall now start 
cheers darren


----------



## robj20

I was always told not to work out the same area like this day after day.
I proper workout would involve upper body one day and lower the next day then a day of rest and repeat.
You cant build muscle or increase strength with out proper rest.


----------



## Bigpikle

robj20 said:


> I was always told not to work out the same area like this day after day.
> I proper workout would involve upper body one day and lower the next day then a day of rest and repeat.
> You cant build muscle or increase strength with out proper rest.


that is sort of true, its rest that develops muscles, but it depends on the type of workout whether that means no working on those muscles. THIS programme says leave a rest day between sessions so fits perfectly with most programmes.

In many sport training programmes, like running, cycling etc, its often better to do a hard/easy combo where the 2nd session is an easier and low intensity session that aids rest and develoment :thumb:

Did my 3rd session today after some days travelling:

11/15/9/9/9*

*max


----------



## one_question

Tried this the other day as my young one likes to show off and do press-ups. He’d been doing his usual ‘display’ (he must have done about 30) when I remembered this thread. I then asked him to do it again and he did 17 straight off – not bad for an 8 year old. Fairly good quality too.

I then gave it a go – got 11 so a bit of work to do to get to the 100.


G


----------



## Eddy

Day 1: 36
Day 2: 38
Day 3: 37
Day 4: 42
Day 5: 37
Day 6: 38
Day 7: 42


----------



## davies20

I've been doing this, with my friend at work in our breaks!

Started on week 3 after doing about 45 good ones.

Just done week 4, day 2 today - 25/29/25/25/ Max which was 37.

Feel a bit sore - should be fun to see how friday goes!!

Really enjoying this challenge though.


----------



## craig06typer

Just done week 4 day 2, after a 30 minute run on the beach I may add.
20
25
20
20
max i did 30

Im shaking as I type this:lol:


----------



## davies20

Just done the last day of week four - 

29
33
29
29
Max - Should have been above 40 - only managed 25 

Gutted - re-do the week now


----------



## Eddy

Day 1: 36
Day 2: 38
Day 3: 37
Day 4: 42
Day 5: 37
Day 6: 38
Day 7: 42
Day 8: 40


----------



## davies20

Eddy said:


> Day 1: 36
> Day 2: 38
> Day 3: 37
> Day 4: 42
> Day 5: 37
> Day 6: 38
> Day 7: 42
> Day 8: 40


are you just giving us your Max figure??

just finding your Day 1 Day 2 etc confusing lol


----------



## Wmffra

After completing the second, fourth and fifth weeks you should take an exhaustion test . . . If your workouts are Monday, Wednesday and Friday, when are you supposed to take the test?


----------



## ant_s

just done the initial test and got 24, and im 18 so puts me in group 3, sounds a good programme so ill be sticking to this, thanks BigPickle for pointing the website out


----------



## davies20

Wmffra said:


> After completing the second, fourth and fifth weeks you should take an exhaustion test . . . If your workouts are Monday, Wednesday and Friday, when are you supposed to take the test?


I have this problem lol

just do the test on sunday, then crack on with it monday i guess.


----------



## po-low

Thought i'd give my input on this.

I thought it'd be a good idea to try this out as i always like a challenge and thought this would be a good one for me to work towards.

Anyway, on the initial test i managed 14. (im 32 and weigh about 16 stone).

Started on week1 yesterday and just about managed to do my 5 sets ( i was struggling a little).

Now my triceps hurt a little as do my shoulders. But it's good as i know its my muscles building.

Will see how i do on Thursday (day 2) and update.


----------



## Eddy

davies20 said:


> are you just giving us your Max figure??
> 
> just finding your Day 1 Day 2 etc confusing lol


I am just doing 1 set per day, as many as I can in one go, so that is the figure I'm giving.

Anyway I have not done this for a while as I hurt my shoulder at the gym, nothing bad but thought rest is probably for the best.

But back to business

Day 1: 36
Day 2: 38
Day 3: 37
Day 4: 42
Day 5: 37
Day 6: 38
Day 7: 42
Day 8: 40
Day 9: 49!!


----------



## davies20

Eddy said:


> I am just doing 1 set per day, as many as I can in one go, so that is the figure I'm giving.
> 
> Anyway I have not done this for a while as I hurt my shoulder at the gym, nothing bad but thought rest is probably for the best.
> 
> But back to business
> 
> Day 1: 36
> Day 2: 38
> Day 3: 37
> Day 4: 42
> Day 5: 37
> Day 6: 38
> Day 7: 42
> Day 8: 40
> Day 9: 49!!


Oh right got you! Good stuff keep it up fella!

My friend and i are on week 5 now - week took a week off cos we were cream crackerd!!


----------



## badly_dubbed

Just started this today was week1 day 1 following column 2

I did 6/6/4/4 with a max of 10 for final set

week1 day2 is friday


----------



## Eddy

Day 1: 36
Day 2: 38
Day 3: 37
Day 4: 42
Day 5: 37
Day 6: 38
Day 7: 42
Day 8: 40
Day 9: 49
Day 10: 47


----------



## Lost Boys

I;ve just printed this challenge off, so gonna start after the weekend. 100 press ups seems a lifetime away!


----------



## badly_dubbed

yesterday was week one day 2

6/8/6/6/20 -


----------



## davies20

Hows everyone doing with this!??

me and my mate finished week 5 last week and are popping back to week 4 for a little rest before we even attempt the mamoth week 6!!


----------



## Wmffra

Still struggling


----------



## jamest

Wmffra said:


> Still struggling


Still haven't started...


----------



## davies20

Wmffra said:


> Still struggling


Keep at it lad!

We both did week 4, struggled to high hell - did it again, then went to week 5.
Just gone back to week 4 and smashed it 

I'm really starting to notice the difference these are making now.


----------



## Doc

Started last night.
Maxed out at 39 on the test after working on the car for an hour and a half.


----------



## po-low

Just started Week 4 Day 1. Found it a little bit of a struggle, but still managed to do 34 on my last set (target was 32).

Im dreading this week, i reckon i may have to do it again.

If i do get through, i reckon week 5 will kill me. :doublesho


----------



## spursfan

i will give it a go, My son does Kick Boxing and they do loads of sit upa and press ups, would really love to be able to do more than him one day.:thumb:


----------



## 94Luke

Can I just ask, when you guys are doing these push ups, are you trying to do them as fast as you can or doing 2 seconds up 2 seconds down style?


----------



## craig06typer

davies20 said:


> Hows everyone doing with this!??
> 
> me and my mate finished week 5 last week and are popping back to week 4 for a little rest before we even attempt the mamoth week 6!!


I did week 5 ok then did the test and was crap! managed 37....so ive had a fortnight off


----------



## Eddy

94Luke said:


> Can I just ask, when you guys are doing these push ups, are you trying to do them as fast as you can or doing 2 seconds up 2 seconds down style?


I'm just doing them as I see fit, not hanging around though

Ok so I have decided I'm gonna do it as the rest of you are and going by the website in the original post, I guess it keeps things tidier. but I'm perplexed:tumbleweed:

I don't understand what its asking me to do, I click on week 4 day 1 which is where I want to start, and there is 5 sets which I understand, but why is there 3 colums all with different amounts in them. do I pick one or do all three or what?


----------



## jamest

Eddy said:


> I don't understand what its asking me to do, I click on week 4 day 1 which is where I want to start, and there is 5 sets which I understand, but why is there 3 colums all with different amounts in them. do I pick one or do all three or what?


You need to do the original test on the link and find out what numbers you should be using. You should start from day 1 unless the site tells you otherwise.


----------



## Eddy

I see, shows that if I hadn't jumped straight to day 4 I would of seen this myself. What an idiot I am :lol:

Ok cheers, I'm off to bed but will update later with results


----------



## davies20

to keep you updated, My friend & I are re doing week 5 - but one column above, so today it was:

36
40
30
24
At least 40 - I managed 46

so far so good.


----------



## tzotzo

forgive me for the question.

Why i only see a 3 day program on the blogs


----------



## raitkens83

Starting this tomorrow, Scanning through the weeks/sets and i cant wait until im fitter already.


----------



## davies20

Hows everyone getting on with this?

I've had about 4 or more weeks off from doing them, just done week 4 - week 5 again this week coming.


----------



## Testor VTS

I've more or less completed this thing, but I'm nowhere near 100, although I did miss some weeks and or days inbetween :lol:

but now I can do 50-60 pushups whenever I want :thumb:


----------

